# On-line Divorce? Anyone used?



## whatamiwaitingfor (Sep 27, 2013)

3 Step Divorce - A Premium Online Divorce Service

Considering using this service because we don't have any money or expensive things. Kids are adults. Home is worth nothing. All I would need to try and get is 1/2 pension.

Anyone used a service like this, or know of anyone who has?


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

I wouldn't trust it...but thats me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Look for the court self help website for your state. Most states have them. They will have everything you need to do the divorce for yourself.

Our legal aid here in town have workshops for people who want to do their divorce for themselves.

Also look into mediators.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Ditto to what EleGirl said.

In DC, the DC Bar Association offers free clinics for people who want to file on their own. They explain all the laws and walk you through filling out the paperwork. Maybe there is something similar in your state?


----------

